# walking xc course on sj day?



## pokerface (23 July 2012)

we are going to watch the eventing showjumping on tues, will we be able to walk the xc? we are going hospitality/vIP dont know whether that makes any difference!


----------



## DuckToller (23 July 2012)

That's over a week after the xc day, so I suspect some if not all of it might have been dismantled.  I don't know for sure, just guessing, but I have a feeling it's not going to hang around.


----------



## flashmans (23 July 2012)

Llewelyn said:



			That's over a week after the xc day, so I suspect some if not all of it might have been dismantled.  I don't know for sure, just guessing, but I have a feeling it's not going to hang around.
		
Click to expand...

The eventing SJ is the day after the XC isn't it?


----------



## LizzieJ (23 July 2012)

Yeah it is  it does say you can walk it on dr days but I can't see anything about SJ day - I would imagine they will take it down pretty quick though!


----------



## Jo_x (23 July 2012)

you cant walk it on sj day, i emailed them to ask. they start dismantling it either straight after the xc or the day after, cant remember which


----------

